# .tk Domains



## Sententiaregum (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Community,

gleich vorweg: sollte ich hier im falschen Forum sein, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine .tk Domain(http://sententiaregum.tk) geholt, für meine Seite, die allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig ist.

Nun wird mir in der Registerkarte anstatt dem Titel 'index of/' angezeigt.

Außerdem ist das Bild ein ganz anderes. Ich hab beim registrieren die optionen: 'Leite diese Domain weiter an:','sententiaregum.bplaced.net' gewählt. Außerdem ist dort jetzt ein Frame.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich zu ändern habe, um wieder meine Einstellungen zu verwenden.

LG Sententiaregum


----------



## threadi (25. Mai 2013)

Dein erster Link geht gar nicht?


----------



## sheel (25. Mai 2013)

Hi

*Seite erreichbar (wenn auch etwas langsam, wobei das an tk liegt.
Die bplaced-Seite geht schnell.)

*Titel: "Ein Messenger mit Blog und Chat | Sententiaregum"
Passt doch

*Bild: Welches? Die roten Quadrate? Was soll sonst dort sein?
Wenn schon beim Style: Das CSS
http://sententiaregum.bplaced.net/messenger/assets/css/html.css
wird nicht gefunden. Pfad falsch?

*Frame: Da du für die tk-Domain vermutlich nichts zahlst muss man damit leben.
Der Frame und Google Analytics, dass er mitnimmt.
Ohne Geld bekommt man keine DNS-Servernutzung.


----------

